# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Bijna niet slapen doordeweeks, opstaan, flauwvallen

## blackuzer

hallo,

ik heb al ongeveer 4 jaar last van slaapproblemen,
ga altijd rond 10 uur op bed, dan lig ik wakker tot ongeveer 1 uur,
soms 11 uur of 12 uur, meestal 1 uur, maar heb ook nachten dat ik pas om 3 uur in slaap val. nou is het probleem dat ik gewoon naar school ga, dus de meeste dagen om 7 uur eruit. dan ga ik dus naar school, en ben ik tot ongeveer 12 uur een echte zombie, daarna kom ik heel langzaam op gang, en savonds voel ik me top fit, dan dus weer rond 10 uur op bed, en lig ik weer wakker.
kan iemand me uitleggen hoe dit komt en wat ik eraan kan doen?

nou blow sinds 2 jaar echt heel intensief, gewoon elke dag stuk of 3/4 joints, voor de mensen die het willen weten: elke dag ongeveer 1,5 gram.
hierdoor is mijn slaap probleem niks veranderd.

nou het tweede, ik gebruik sinds een half jaartje ook wel eens xtc of speed, xtc in het weekend, ook wel eens speed maar voornamelijk xtc, en na het weekend, maandags dus, speed. dit doe ik om maandags een beetje helder te zijn op school. 

mijn ouders zijn gescheiden, ik woon bij mn vader, en ik ga het ene weekend naar mn moeder, en het andere weekend ben ik bij mn vader, ik gebruik dus niet elk weekend, maar 1 weekend van de 2.

nou heb ik gister dus ook speed gebruikt, ik had deze keer speed bij een andere dealer weg, deze speed was erg sterk, en dus hoefde ik minder te gebruiken. nou heb ik met mezelf de afspraak om alleen maandags te gebruiken, de rest van de week dus absoluut niet. 

dus gister morgen wat gehad, tussen de middag en rond een uurtje of 3 nog wat, nou had ik dus nog wel wat over, dat heb ik savonds gehad, de laatste om half 10.

was een beetje dom van mezelf dat ik savonds ook gebruikte, want ik heb geen slaap gehad, ben om 11u op bed gaan liggen, heb tot half 6 wakker gelegen. mijn hersens waren echt aan het malen, was alleen maar aan het nadenken. 

moest om half 8 eruit, alleen had geen zin meer om op bed te liggen dus zou achter mn pc gaan zitten, ik zet mijn voeten op de grond en ga rechtop naast mijn bed staan, het duurde 2 seconden en toen werd het zwart voor mn ogen en ik had het gevoel dat ik inelkaar zakte. 

ben dus snel op bed gaan zitten, toen was het opeens over.

2 minuten gezeten, dacht probeer het nog een keer en dan voel ik wat voor hartslag ik heb, toen ik zat was het gewoon een normale hartslag, dus ik ga staan, gebeurt precies het zelfde, binnen 2 seconden was het weer zwart, werd helemaal duizelig, en voelde geen hartslag meer, ben dus snel gaan zitten, was gelijk weer normaal, helder en gewone hartslag.

weet iemand hoe dit kan, of heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
ik heb nooit pijn op de borst ofzo, dus hoop niet dat het aan mn hart ligt.

alvast bedankt!

Marco

----------


## christel1

Blackuzer, 
Met wat ben je eigenlijk bezig, wil je binnen hier en een x aantal jaar onder de grond liggen of zo ? 
Blowen, speed, extc, ik kan me voorstellen dat je niet kan slapen.... je bent jezelf gewoon kapot aan het maken letterlijk en figuurlijk. 
Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe oud je bent maar ik denk dat je dringend psychologische hulp en medische hulp nodig hebt. 
Van de speed en al de andere rommel kan je hartproblemen hebben en bij een klein beetje teveel kan je zelfs doodvallen... 
Ik zou je aanraden om contact op te nemen met een hulpverlener, je huisarts en moest je mijn kind zijn ik zou je direct laten opnemen om af te kicken van de drugs die je neemt. 
Je bent hard op weg om een drugsverslaafde te worden (ben je al als je elke dag blowt) en het kost verschrikkelijk veel geld (hoe kom je aan het geld om al die rommel te kopen ? ) 
Laat je opnemen voor het te laat is.... een bezorgde mama van 2 twintigers

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Marco,

Eigenlijk schrik ik wel wat je allemaal onderneemt, en wat je "INNEEMT"  :Frown:  slechte zaak natuurlijk dat hoef ik niet uit te leggen..ik weet je leeftijd niet maar besef wel dat drugs je hersenen aantasten en niet te vergeten je "HART" is hier ook niet blij mee...
je ouders zijn gescheiden dus dat is een hele trieste zaak...is er nog wel tijd voor jou om leuke dingen te ondernemen met je ouders?
je slaapgedrag is slecht lees ik....als je 's avonds zo lang wakker bent dan kun je beter later naar bed toe gaan...die middelen helpen niet om te slapen schrijf je, dan lijkt het mij logischer als je ermee stopt....een keertje experimenteren snap ik nog maar elke week van alles innemen is niet verstandig...het kost geld en dat kun je beter aan andere dingen besteden....wordt lid van een sportclub die je leuk vindt, misschien willen je ouders dit betalen...volleybal, basketbal, voetbal, tennis, of de sportschool bezoeken en je helemaal suf trainen  :Big Grin:  (rustig opbouwen) zodat je gezond moe wordt en beter kunt slapen 's avonds.....dat is gezonder voor je geest en lichaam en het maakt een bepaald stofje los in je hersenen waardoor jij je wat beter/blijer gaat voelen.....
het is jammer als jij je lichaam verkloot...je bent meer waard dan je denkt...denk er eens over na en ga anders advies/ hulp zoeken, bij iemand die je vertrouwd...een arts of een goede vriend of iemand anders die je kent, want om zo te leven vindt ik heel triest, het lijkt mij tevens dat het heel eenzaam aanvoelt!!!....niet fijn.....kijk uit wat mensen aan je verkopen....het lijkt stoer, maar eigenlijk is het gewoon gevaarlijk.....
ik hoop dat je goed gaat nadenken wat je nu eigenlijk "ECHT" wilt.....stop met die zooi zou ik zeggen....ga sporten en breng dat lichaam in conditie....zo verder leven is Roulette en dat moet je niet willen....pas goed op jezelf en ondanks pijn en verdriet in je leven moet je verder....doe wat leuks waar je blij van wordt en dan bedoel ik geen pillen... :Stick Out Tongue: . maak je school af en zorg dat je een diploma haalt, je hebt het nodig...
prettige dag verder....hou je haaks....bedankt voor je verhaal....moedig....

Groeten van Elisa.... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Laat je bloeddruk 's controleren ... zowel op verhoogd als te laag ....
Verder ; zie het advies en goede raad hierboven !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stop met die troep; enkel af en toe een jointje is al méér dan genoeg .. zonder is nog beter!! Wat je neemt zorgt voor die slaapproblemen; je ontregelt héél je lichaam!

----------


## blackuzer

hey mensen,

allereerst bedankt voor jullie reactie :Big Grin: 

ik snap en begrijp elk woord wat jullie allemaal zeggen,
ik zal even een paar vragen van jullie beantwoorden.

ik ben nu 27 en ga 2 keer in de week naar school,
de andere 4 dagen word er gewerkt, (zondags vrij) en veel vakantie..
ik heb genoeg diplomas waarvan 2 master class, in boekhouden/accountmanager.
heb een eigen bedrijf, overgenomen van mijn vader, ik verdien elke week evenveel als een gemiddeld iemand in 2 maand, ik heb dus al een mooi kapitaal opgebouwd en ben dus zeker van een goede toekomst, als ik wil kan ik op mijn 50e al met pensioen.

ik heb een erg hechte vriendengroep, een vriendin waar ik al 8 jaar mee samen woon(ik ben verloofd) en we hebben in gedachten om ongeveer over 3 of 4 jaar kinderen te nemen. ik ben er dus echt 100% zeker van dat ik over een jaartje stop met drugs en rotzooi(vind het zelf ook niet echt fijn spul hoor..)

mensen zeggen weleens van mensen die aan de drugs zitten dat ze een rot jeugd gehad hebben, eigenlijk heb ik dat ook gehad, altijd ruzie met mn moeder, een vader die het TE druk heeft met werk, en dus geen tijd en energie voor me heeft, en dus stond ik er van mijn 10e tot mn 18e alleen voor, ben op mn 18e op mezelf gaan wonen, maar ik heb niet echt het idee dat ik hierom met drugs begonnen ben, ik drink trouwens ook bijna nooit, heel af en toe eens een biertje voor de gezelligheid, en ben op mn 16e of 17 ook best weleens dronken geweest.

naar mijn weten is drank slechter voor je dan bijvoorbeeld een jointje(hierbij spreek ik niet over xtc/speed)

dus heb ik rond mn 23e gezegt van, ik ga eens een tijdje echt lol maken in mn leven!

zeg mij nu nog maar eens waarom dit niet zou kunnen, dit niet zo hoort, of absoluut fout zou zijn volgens jullie?

alvast bedankt voor je reactie!

marco

----------


## christel1

Marco,
Als je dan toch van plan bent om te stoppen met die rotzooi, waarom dan nu niet ? En ik weet niet of die rotzooi slikken gelijk staat aan lol maken in het leven. 

Je hebt een bedrijf waar je verantwoordelijk voor bent en je verdient meer op een week dan iemand die 2 maand werkt. 
Volgens mij geef je jezelf dan eigenlijk een te groot loon dat je er al die troep nog kan van kopen. 

En als je binnen 3-4 jaar kinderen wil "nemen", kinderen neem je niet maar je hoopt dat je ze kan krijgen dan is het zeker hoogtijd om met die troep te stoppen. 

Je kan het je ouders kwalijk nemen dat ze nooit tijd hadden voor jou maar je hebt het bedrijf overgenomen van je papa, misschien had hij daarom geen tijd voor jou omdat hij een spaarpotje aan het verzamelen was voor door te geven aan zijn zoon.

Ik ben een alleenstaande mama, heb ook jaren in ploegen gewerkt dat ik mijn kinderen bijna niet zag, zeker als ik de namiddagploeg had dan zag ik ze maar een half uurtje voor ze naar school gingen en 's avonds lagen ze al in hun bed als ik thuiskwam om 23u. 
Nochtans zit geen van beiden aan de drugs en hebben ze me ook heel veel moeten missen

Zelfs toen ze een jaar of 9-10 waren dan probeerde ik altijd om van 6 tot 14 te werken en dan bleven ze nog 2 uurtjes alleen thuis en belde ik hen om half 8 op om te zien of ze uit hun bed waren en klaar waren om naar school te gaan dus eigenlijk heb ik ze ook heel jong verantwoordelijkheid moeten geven maar ik had geen andere keuze. En hier wordt er ook al eens ruzie gemaakt hoor, broer en zus, 2 volwassenen (bijna 25 en 23,5) en mama er dan nog bij. 

Ben ik daarom een slechte moeder ? Nee ik dacht het niet, mijn zoon heeft hogeschool gedaan en is afgestudeerd als ict'er, mijn dochter heeft hogeschool gedaan, heeft haar bachelordiploma communicatiemanagement en zit nu in haar masterjaar universiteit voor communicatiewetenschappen en zal afstuderen in juni of juli (waarschijnlijk thesis die nog afgewerkt moet worden in juni en juli). 
Ik kan maar 1 ding zeggen, zoek hulp en laat je NU opnemen en stel het niet uit, van uitstel komt afstel en ik denk niet dat je kinderen als je die later krijgt hun papa graag aan de drugs zouden zien zitten, kan ook niet gezond zijn ook.

----------


## sietske763

Goed gezegd Chris..............kinderen KRIJG je, je ""neemt"" ze niet op bestelling!!!
de dingen die je over je jeugd zegt, vind ik beslist niet schokkend, dus geen reden voor drugs...volgens mij
ken veel, veel ergere jeugd geschiedenissen van mensen.....en toch ben je zelf verantwoordelijk wat je er zelf van maakt....
als jij zegt dat je jeugd niet goed was....en je hebt er last van..........dan moet je hulp gaan zoeken!!
en dan wel voordat je kinderen krijgt.....anders hebben jouw kinderen straks ook weer problemen.
erg jammer dat je dit zelf ""lol"" noemt...man word eens echt volwassen...!

----------


## Raimun

@ blackuzer...............  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Blackuzer: Hallo beste Marco.....

Ik dacht dat je jonger was  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Als jij je leven wil vergiftigen dan moet je vooral zo doorgaan....jammer....
je bent een volwassen mens....ik zou zo zeggen...Veel geluk verder en doe wat je moet doen!!!! prettige dag verder....dagggggggggggggggg Marco  :Big Grin: 

Groeten van een lezeres....

----------


## sietske763

> @ blackuzer...............


wat bedoel je daarmee raimun??

----------


## Raimun

> wat bedoel je daarmee raimun??


Vermits jij het vraagt ...zal ik het even toelichten ...
Ik wilde geen kwaad bloed zetten ...alhoewel ik veel zin had om 'n felle reactie te plaatsen ....
Vandaar 'n symbolische interventie  :Wink: 

Na lezing van zijn inzendingen zit het niet haaks met zijn uitleg .. :Confused: 
Al lezende ( 2x !! ) kan ik 'n sarcastische opwelling niet onderdrukken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Verder heb ik m'n twijfels over zijn vraagstelling en zijn ingesteldheid .. :Frown: 

Kan je hiermee verder sietske ?? :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

van mij had je dit wel mogen plaatsen hoor............tis toch ook zo...
dank je voor je uitleg.
ik heb ook zo mijn vraagtekens hierbij.

----------


## dotito

Ik word echt mottig  :Mad:  van zulke mensen weet je dat!!! Er zijn mensen die hier echt slaapproblemen en ziektes hebben die er niet kunnen aan doen, en dan heb je van die mensen die hun lichaam helemaal verkl...ten met drugs..... :Frown: 
En daarna als ze het niet meer zien zitten kan de zorg hun weer oplappen man man.....Eerlijk gezegd:met zo'n mensen heb ik eigenlijk geen compassie,en daar steek ik geen latijn. Vind erg dat mensen zich zo amuseren  :Confused: 


BLIJF VAN DAT SPUL AF DAN KRIJG JE GEEN RAAR GEVOEL!!!

----------

